# e-carcrash.com



## anjanesh (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

Im not really a pro-photographer.
I made this site called CarCrash.co.in which shows car crash stories with the relevant photographs.

This site showcases various car accidents that have occurred.
Prevention can at times be best accomplished by history.

Most of the entries were taken from photo forums (after obtaining their permissions ofcourse) to get the site started.

The submission form is not yet up but if you have any car crash stories with photos to share, pl do email your submissions.

Thanks


----------

